# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Run Bitch Run 2009 [****]

## Meoluoingungay

Catherine and Rebecca are two Catholic School girls going door-to-door selling Religious paraphernalia in order to pay for their books and education. Things go horribly wrong when they knock on the wrong door in the wrong neighborhood. "Run! Bitch Run!" is a throw back to the classic rape and revenge films like The Last House on the Left and Ms. 45.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1136684/ Ratings: 4.3/10 from 1,352 users

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​

​*Link Download*​

FS - Run Bitch Run 2009 [****]
FS - Run Bitch Run 2009 [****] sub​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Run Bitch Run 2009 [****]*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

